# Fridge On Gas, How Much Does It Use?



## forceten (Nov 14, 2008)

We are going to a state park for 6 days soon. Gonna run the gen when we need something for power, but mostly gonna be gas for the fridge. Quiet hours at the park are 10pm to 6am. No clue if that means i can't run my gen during those hours?

So if I run the fridge for 6 days mostly on gas, how much does that use up? I have run on gas while traveling some places but never mostly on gas for days at a time........


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

The fridge uses 1500 BTU an hour.
There are about 21,000 BTU pound of Propane.
The fridge runs about 20 hours a day on average (depending on ambient temps).

Based on that it uses about a 1.5 pounds of propane a day on average.

Since you carry 60 pounds of propane when full you have plenty. As for quiet hours, No generators or boom boxes during those hours.


----------



## forceten (Nov 14, 2008)

Thank you so much andy! I was afraid when i went out for one of my day trips one of the tanks would run down and the fridge would be off when i got back. but a full tank on one side won't go down even in a week of use (good to know)

Thanks about info on the quiet hours also, wasn't sure if that meant gens or not....... I know parks have that - is that common at campgrounds also?

The ones we have stayed at we had hookup so it wasn't an issue. When we stat at racetracks (what we do the most) if there is no hookup there is no QUIET hour and we can run the gen all night.

So this will be the first place we ever go that doesn't have any hookups and now has a quiet hour. Thank god its not 100 degrees out and we don't have to use the a/c!


----------



## Tangooutback (Apr 16, 2010)

I have not camped at places without full hookup yet, so, I have not yet had the chance to run my Yamaha 2400is. I think if you get an inverter generator like the Honda or Yamaha, they are so quiet that no one probably would mind....especially where everyone close their windows and stay a/c.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Most folks can get a day per pound ... depending on location (ie is it 70 or 100 outside)


----------

